
Show HN: Import python modules directly from a Git repository - fourplusone
https://github.com/fourplusone/gitimport
======
brbsix
This is really cool... Do you have any real world examples where you've made
use of this? I can imagine this would be very helpful for Python apps that are
extensible with themes or plugins, just curious if any projects are already
using it.

~~~
fourplusone
I'm using this to evaluate scientific data with different versions of our
python scripts. This way we can rapidly reproduce for example older results.

